# Code Officials in Colorado



## RKTech (Sep 17, 2019)

I am curious about the requirements for Building Officials, Building Inspectors and Code Enforcement Officers in Colorado and Home Rule Jurisdictions.
As far as I can tell there are no specific legal requirements for Building Officials or Code enforcement officers other than that they must be duly appointed by the Commissioners or Town Trustees.  As for Inspectors, schools and healthcare facility inspectors must be registered and certified by the State Department of Public Safety, Division of Fire Prevention and Control.  Electrical and Plumbing Inspectors must be licensed by the State Department of Regulatory Agencies, Division of Professions and Occupations.  Onsite Wastewater System Inspectors must be NAWT Certified as Septic System Inspectors.  Am I correct in this?
I am a CBO & CFM with 12 years experience and 17 ICC Certs, but only 15 months experience in Colorado.  I am a County Building Official, OWTS Compliance Officer, Code Enforcement Officer, Floodplain Manager and am registered as a Third Party Public School Construction Inspector.  I am about to change jobs and move out of State, and my County Commissioners and Administrator want to know what the legal requirements will be for my replacement.  Since Colorado does not have a Building Official's Association I am posing this question to my colleagues.  I am curious as to what other jurisdictions in Colorado require, specifically for Building Officials?  To give you an idea of how little they know, one of the Commissioners asked a Home Inspector if they would be interested and qualified to be a building official.   Please comment when you can stop laughing!


----------



## khsmith55 (Sep 17, 2019)

As far as I know there are no specific requirements by the State and very, very few Jurisdictions have any requirements. So heck ya, the Commissioners buddy can "be" the Building Official. Would it be "prudent" for the Commissioners to hire an "un-qualified" BO, probably  not.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2019)

RKTech said:


> I am curious about the requirements for Building Officials, Building Inspectors and Code Enforcement Officers in Colorado and Home Rule Jurisdictions.
> As far as I can tell there are no specific legal requirements for Building Officials or Code enforcement officers other than that they must be duly appointed by the Commissioners or Town Trustees.  As for Inspectors, schools and healthcare facility inspectors must be registered and certified by the State Department of Public Safety, Division of Fire Prevention and Control.  Electrical and Plumbing Inspectors must be licensed by the State Department of Regulatory Agencies, Division of Professions and Occupations.  Onsite Wastewater System Inspectors must be NAWT Certified as Septic System Inspectors.  Am I correct in this?
> I am a CBO & CFM with 12 years experience and 17 ICC Certs, but only 15 months experience in Colorado.  I am a County Building Official, OWTS Compliance Officer, Code Enforcement Officer, Floodplain Manager and am registered as a Third Party Public School Construction Inspector.  I am about to change jobs and move out of State, and my County Commissioners and Administrator want to know what the legal requirements will be for my replacement.  Since Colorado does not have a Building Official's Association I am posing this question to my colleagues.  I am curious as to what other jurisdictions in Colorado require, specifically for Building Officials?  To give you an idea of how little they know, one of the Commissioners asked a Home Inspector if they would be interested and qualified to be a building official.   Please comment when you can stop laughing!




Write or call this guy he will inform you


https://www.coloradocode.net/contact/

sthomas@coloradocode.net


----------



## classicT (Sep 17, 2019)

cda said:


> Write or call this guy he will inform you
> 
> 
> https://www.coloradocode.net/contact/
> ...


Steve is the man.

For anyone who has the opportunity to see Steve at a seminar, I highly recommend that you take the opportunity.


----------



## RKTech (Sep 17, 2019)

khsmith55 said:


> As far as I know there are no specific requirements by the State and very, very few Jurisdictions have any requirements. So heck ya, the Commissioners buddy can "be" the Building Official. Would it be "prudent" for the Commissioners to hire an "un-qualified" BO, probably  not.


I agree completely.  My recommendation to them was that they look for a candidate with at least an ICC CBO certification and for the public health oversight at least a NAWT Septic Inspector's certification.  They also need at last a Class S water plant operator unless they want to farm that out to a third party.   Can they legally hire someone with no certifications at all?   I think due to Home Rule regs they can legally do it but is it prudent, certainly not.


----------



## RKTech (Sep 17, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Steve is the man.
> 
> For anyone who has the opportunity to see Steve at a seminar, I highly recommend that you take the opportunity.


Will do


----------



## Glenn (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm in Colorado and have worked in municipal code for 15 years here.
1) You don't have to be licensed with the state for plumbing inspections.
2) Home rule, rules.  There are no State requirements for building officials.  Most the urban jurisdictions want someone with a four-year degree.
3) WE HAVE A VERY STRONG BUILDING OFFICIALS ASSOCIATION!! (yes, I am yelling, but with passion not anger).  Colorado Chapter of ICC is an incredible organization of incredible local code folks.  www.coloradochaptericc.org
You can also email Steve, as suggested above.  He is very knowledgeable and has been in the business in Colorado since I was still in grade school.


----------



## RKTech (Sep 17, 2019)

cda said:


> Write or call this guy he will inform you
> 
> 
> https://www.coloradocode.net/contact/
> ...


Done, Thanks.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2019)

Glenn, #2 could go down in flames this year if the union gets its way.


----------



## RKTech (Sep 17, 2019)

Glenn said:


> I'm in Colorado and have worked in municipal code for 15 years here.
> 1) You don't have to be licensed with the state for plumbing inspections.
> 2) Home rule, rules.  There are no State requirements for building officials.  Most the urban jurisdictions want someone with a four-year degree.
> 3) WE HAVE A VERY STRONG BUILDING OFFICIALS ASSOCIATION!! (yes, I am yelling, but with passion not anger).  Colorado Chapter of ICC is an incredible organization of incredible local code folks.  www.coloradochaptericc.org
> You can also email Steve, as suggested above.  He is very knowledgeable and has been in the business in Colorado since I was still in grade school.


I have ICC Plumbing certifications but was told that all plumbing and electrical inspections were handled by the State when I replaced the last building official here (He fell Ice Climbing and passed away).  Maybe I misunderstood and he just wasn't certified so they turned plumbing permitting and inspections over to the State Inspector?   ICC district chapters are a little different organization than BOA's.  BOA's set policies and amendments at the State level and have jurisdictional authority.  ICC Chapters are a great resource, don't get my wrong, but they aren't the same as a State Building Official's Association.  Thanks for your input Glenn.  It does help.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Steve is the man.
> 
> For anyone who has the opportunity to see Steve at a seminar, I highly recommend that you take the opportunity.




I hate seeing him, but the course matter is fantastic


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2019)

RKTech said:


> I am curious about the requirements for Building Officials, Building Inspectors and Code Enforcement Officers in Colorado and Home Rule Jurisdictions.
> As far as I can tell there are no specific legal requirements for Building Officials or Code enforcement officers other than that they must be duly appointed by the Commissioners or Town Trustees.  As for Inspectors, schools and healthcare facility inspectors must be registered and certified by the State Department of Public Safety, Division of Fire Prevention and Control.  Electrical and Plumbing Inspectors must be licensed by the State Department of Regulatory Agencies, Division of Professions and Occupations.  Onsite Wastewater System Inspectors must be NAWT Certified as Septic System Inspectors.  Am I correct in this?
> I am a CBO & CFM with 12 years experience and 17 ICC Certs, but only 15 months experience in Colorado.  I am a County Building Official, OWTS Compliance Officer, Code Enforcement Officer, Floodplain Manager and am registered as a Third Party Public School Construction Inspector.  I am about to change jobs and move out of State, and my County Commissioners and Administrator want to know what the legal requirements will be for my replacement.  Since Colorado does not have a Building Official's Association I am posing this question to my colleagues.  I am curious as to what other jurisdictions in Colorado require, specifically for Building Officials?  To give you an idea of how little they know, one of the Commissioners asked a Home Inspector if they would be interested and qualified to be a building official.   Please comment when you can stop laughing!




Dang someone’s brother in law does not get a job.

Not sure how close to Steve you are, if close have them hire Steve’s group


----------



## fatboy (Sep 18, 2019)

RKTech said:


> I am curious about the requirements for Building Officials, Building Inspectors and Code Enforcement Officers in Colorado and Home Rule Jurisdictions.
> As far as I can tell there are no specific legal requirements for Building Officials or Code enforcement officers other than that they must be duly appointed by the Commissioners or Town Trustees.  As for Inspectors, schools and healthcare facility inspectors must be registered and certified by the State Department of Public Safety, Division of Fire Prevention and Control.  Electrical and Plumbing Inspectors must be licensed by the State Department of Regulatory Agencies, Division of Professions and Occupations.  Onsite Wastewater System Inspectors must be NAWT Certified as Septic System Inspectors.  Am I correct in this?
> I am a CBO & CFM with 12 years experience and 17 ICC Certs, but only 15 months experience in Colorado.  I am a County Building Official, OWTS Compliance Officer, Code Enforcement Officer, Floodplain Manager and am registered as a Third Party Public School Construction Inspector.  I am about to change jobs and move out of State, and my County Commissioners and Administrator want to know what the legal requirements will be for my replacement.  *Since Colorado does not have a Building Official's Association I am posing this question to my colleagues.*  I am curious as to what other jurisdictions in Colorado require, specifically for Building Officials?  To give you an idea of how little they know, one of the Commissioners asked a Home Inspector if they would be interested and qualified to be a building official.   Please comment when you can stop laughing!



Aaaa, yes we have the very active Colorado Chapter of the ICC. Twice awarded Chapter of the year for all of the ICC, a couple years ago was awarded Educator of the Year, over 550 current members.

Yes, we have a "Building Officials Association".


----------

